# FS: Lots of PC Parts on eBay!



## Geoff

My previous thread was getting filled up with off-topic posts and it was hard for people to see what was actually still for sale, so here is my newest thread showing you what im selling on eBay.  There are many more items to come, and by tonight I should have them all up here, take a look!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190076260567&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=009
ASRock 775Dual-VSTA / DDR+DDR2 / PCI-E+AGP / Core 2 Duo

ATI x1900GT / 256MB / PCI-E / HDCP / DVI / LIKE NEW!!

Tyris 19" LCD / 8ms Response / 500:1 Contrast / DVI

HP iPAQ Rx3115 Pocket PC PDA / 256M SD Card / Case/WiFi

Thermaltake Toughpower 650w / Quad +12V@52A / SLI

Intel Pentium 4 631 / 3.0Ghz / 2MB Cache / LGA775 775

1GB  (2x512MB) Patriot / DDR2-667 / CL4 / Dual Channel


----------



## Geoff

I've added about 5 items since my initial post, and i've updated the current prices.

I have a few more items to list, which include a 320GB SATA hard drive, 60GB IDE hard drive, a Lian-Li Case, 1GB DDR2-667 RAM, Sound Card, and a few other parts.  These will be up by tomorrow morning, so keep checking back!


----------



## ADE

US $18,979.00  for express mail. LOL. I like the PSU...I may bid on it but why so much for shipping? I'm sure in actuality its only like, $10 at the most...


----------



## Emperor_nero

ADE said:


> US $18,979.00  for express mail. LOL. I like the PSU...I may bid on it but why so much for shipping? I'm sure in actuality its only like, $10 at the most...



He already stated in he's other thread that was a typo.


----------



## ADE

I know it was just funny at first glance...


----------



## Geoff

ADE said:


> US $18,979.00  for express mail. LOL. I like the PSU...I may bid on it but why so much for shipping? I'm sure in actuality its only like, $10 at the most...





Emperor_nero said:


> He already stated in he's other thread that was a typo.



The first few auctions were made in a hurry (ones with 3 days left), and I accidentally put another digit for the shipping, lol.


----------



## a123

how much would the shipping be for the x1900gt to ontario? i might be interested


----------



## Geoff

a123 said:


> how much would the shipping be for the x1900gt to ontario? i might be interested


I'd say $20-$25.  But I remember having issues with the receiver having to pay alot of tax when I shipped it to canada...


----------



## a123

o dang really? that might be a problem.


----------



## Geoff

a123 said:


> o dang really? that might be a problem.



I remember when I shipped my digital camera to canada, the guy had to pay alot of taxes.  Thats why I prefer not to ship out of the country, sorry 

btw, im listing the RAM right now, and the other parts in a couple hours.


----------



## Geoff

*bump*

Some of the parts end in just under 2 days, so get your bids in!  Some of the parts are really cheap!


----------



## PohTayToez

[-0MEGA-];567463 said:
			
		

> I have a few more items to list, which include a 320GB SATA hard drive, 60GB IDE hard drive, a Lian-Li Case, 1GB DDR2-667 RAM, Sound Card, and a few other parts.  These will be up by tomorrow morning, so keep checking back!



What happened to these?


----------



## Geoff

PohTayToez said:


> What happened to these?



I have someone here interested in the 320GB SATA, so im holding it until Thursday for him.

The 60GB IDE i'll probabaly just sell here, not worth eBaying it.

Not sure if I want to eBay/sell the case since it would be a pain to ship.

And the RAM is on eBay.


----------



## Jet

How much do you want for the case? And why, again, are you selling it?


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> How much do you want for the case? And why, again, are you selling it?



It sells for $120 on Newegg ($100 right now with the sale), plus $16 S&H.

I was thinking maybe $75 + $15 S&H?  I dont really know since I havent thought about it much.

All the parts im selling are from two computers, both of which I no longer need since I have my laptop, everything runs great and is pretty new.


----------



## Ben

[-0MEGA-];569179 said:
			
		

> It sells for $120 on Newegg ($100 right now with the sale), plus $16 S&H.
> 
> I was thinking maybe $75 + $15 S&H?  I dont really know since I havent thought about it much.
> 
> All the parts im selling are from two computers, both of which I no longer need since I have my laptop, everything runs great and is pretty new.



You think you could take some pictures of the case? Or send me a link from newegg. I just want to see which case it is.


----------



## grimxx

I like your power supply would you be willing to seel it say for around $90 plus shipping?


----------



## PohTayToez

He's already auctioning it, the only thing you can do is bid.  Shoulda got here sooner.


----------



## grimxx

PohTayToez said:


> He's already auctioning it, the only thing you can do is bid.  Shoulda got here sooner.


oh well


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

I'm thinking about the ram and the GPU


----------



## Geoff

Halian said:


> You think you could take some pictures of the case? Or send me a link from newegg. I just want to see which case it is.


http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811112025



grimxx said:


> I like your power supply would you be willing to seel it say for around $90 plus shipping?


Sorry, it's already for sale on ebay, but you can bid on it there.



Lord Of The Ming said:


> I'm thinking about the ram and the GPU


Sweet, go nuts


----------



## Geoff

One more bump 

Items end very shortly!


----------



## Jet

Do you have combination shipping?


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> Do you have combination shipping?


If the same buyer wins more then one item, yes i'll combine shipping


----------



## Geoff

Less then 10 minutes left on most items!!


----------



## PohTayToez

[-0MEGA-];570281 said:
			
		

> One more bump




You liar.


----------



## Geoff

PohTayToez said:


> You liar.



hey, I said one more bump, not "the last bump"


----------



## computermaineack

[-0MEGA-];568041 said:
			
		

> But I remember having issues with the receiver having to pay alot of tax when I shipped it to canada...



Ship it as a gift.


----------



## Geoff

computermaineack said:


> Ship it as a gift.



The thing is, they ask the price of it when you ship it.  So if I was sending a gift, I would obviously know how much the gift cost.  Besides, if I do that then I cant claim the insurance money if it was damaged.


----------



## Geoff

Only a few minutes left, get your bids in!!


----------



## Grey410

[-0MEGA-];573529 said:
			
		

> Only a few minutes left, get your bids in!!



U hate me don't you  
JK


----------



## Geoff

Grey410 said:


> U hate me don't you
> JK



why would I hate you?  You got my bids up


----------



## Grey410

I received the PSU from Omega very fast.  It was very well packed and in great shape.  Booted right up and I'm very pleased.  Great dealing with Omega and I highly recommend dealing with him to anyone.


----------



## Geoff

Grey410 said:


> I received the PSU from Omega very fast.  It was very well packed and in great shape.  Booted right up and I'm very pleased.  Great dealing with Omega and I highly recommend dealing with him to anyone.


You're welcome, enjoy it, I know I did


----------

